# Poll:What kind of small square baler would you purchase?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you could purchase any make and model of small square baler(2 string), what would it be & why(optional)?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Inline AGCO!!!! They are reliable, make consistant bales, transport easily on narrow roads, and hold up well. New they are cheaper then some of the others and they hold their resale value better.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I would buy a NH 5070 with the hydroformatic bale chamber. I believe these balers will put up the most consistant bale size and density.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I sure do like the idea of the centerline balers, they are a scaled down version of the Hesston big square baler. The only drawback that I can see with this is using a smaller tractor (suited for the job) that does not typically have the ground clearance of the much larger tractors that are used on the big squares and even some round balers. So that being said, I would get what ever model of CIH that replaces the New Holland 575, they were hard to beat.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Agco inline. Been running them since 1994.


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

One of the AGCO inline balers with hydraulic tensioner. Started using one (MF 1839) this summer and won't ever go back to a side draw baler. Nice to be able to turn right or left, scoot between bales on the headlands at the end of a windrow, not have to fold up a draw bar to get out of a field, on to the road or into a shed, and not have to crane my neck to watch that the windrow is centered on the pickup -- just drive over the center of the windrow and adjust speed according to the sound of the strokes per bale. I suppose windrow height could be a problem with smaller tractors, but I didn't have an issue with double windrows (from 11' rotary rakes) in first cut grass hay. Also the pickups on these are so wide that you can make a shorter, wider double windrow if height is an issue.


----------



## gatorfarmer (Aug 17, 2011)

Good Day,
I have a NH 273 square baler, and we will be changing. my question to you all more experienced farmers: I like the MF 1800 series, but is a round baler easier to use? the square baler seems like something is always needing adjustment, the knotters are off, the timing is off, the shear bolts go.... I have some free labor, so picking up the square's is not an issue, just which is going to get me in and out of the field easier?
thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gatorfarmer asks, "just which is going to get me in and out of the field easier?"

Round bales......by a landslide. Comparing apples to oranges.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gatorfarmer (Aug 17, 2011)

I assumed based on my experience with a square baler, trying to keep it working, a round baler had to be easier
thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Like Vol said; no comparison to squares vs round in terms of efficiency, and mechanical breakdowns! I love to square bale, money's better, but no where near as efficient. For the record I own a 275 nh square, love it, and a br7060 nh round, it's been a good baler as well.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

New Holland 5070! That being said, I don't expect to ever buy another baler! I'm 73 years young, and only do 2-3 thousand idiot cubes a year, so my 570 will most likely out last me!


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

New Holland BC 50X0


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would buy a NH 5070 Hayliner. But I gotta say the new Hesston 1840 looks pretty good. Though I'm not sure about the shielding covering the flywheel.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I would buy a NH 5070 Hayliner. But I gotta say the new Hesston 1840 looks pretty good. Though I'm not sure about the shielding covering the flywheel.


Thinkin bout one myself....what's price in your neck?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Thinkin bout one myself....what's price in your neck?


I have no idea. Not planning to get back into little bales..... hmm.. ever if I can help it. I just watched a video on youtube about the 1840 baler that I saw while I was looking for videos on the new little MF tractor we just bought. I thought they had made some good changes to it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought a nh 5070 for 25k hydraulic everything. Probably cheaper there because of currency exchange. I love it. Only reason I didnt go with hayliner is because most guys here use thrower wagons and you cant put a thrower on a hayliner so I was thinking about the resale value.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 5070 hayliner and if I was needing another baler I would buy another one in a heartbeat. When I bought mine 2 years ago this month I paid $21,500 that includes the hydraulic tongue swing and pickup which is standard on the hayliner.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I have no idea. Not planning to get back into little bales..... hmm.. ever if I can help it. I just watched a video on youtube about the 1840 baler that I saw while I was looking for videos on the new little MF tractor we just bought. I thought they had made some good changes to it.


Yea, I like it, think its right at 25k, dealer offered me 12k for my 1837, I'll keep it I guess, really nothing wrong with it except that it doesn't hold enuf twine, and doesn't have hydro pickup, and doesn't have hydro bale density, other than that it's a fantastic baler


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Yea, I like it, think its right at 25k, dealer offered me 12k for my 1837, I'll keep it I guess, really nothing wrong with it except that it doesn't hold enuf twine, and doesn't have hydro pickup, and doesn't have hydro bale density, other than that it's a fantastic baler


Put a airbaler on it....I think its probably better than the factory density. They are getting pricey....but I sure like mine. I hear the new pickup is the berries...with the directional change of the auger the crop flow is supposed to be smoother than a babies butt....even with green hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Thinkin bout one myself....what's price in your neck?


Funny I came across this, after visiting with the tax man last week it looks like I will be buying a brand new piece of equipment this year instead of "new to me". Anyway long story short i decided it would be a new square baler, local dealer priced me the 1840 at $23,500 today. I didn't think that price was to bad, I like that the twine capacity is now at 10 balls and its supposed to be able to eat a bit more hay.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, I think my quote was 12k diff...may haggle a bit more, strange this multi state dealer, it doesn't have hydro pickup and it has lights all over it, no need for that HERE....and they mounted the switch for the lights in the stupidest place, I'll have to get a pic of that install, so bad I told them they would have to remove the lights and a new piece of metal installed where they put the switch.....doesn't speak well for the service dept.....on the up side, the guy knew nothing about the machine and all that did were gone to baler school.....that was funny


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

we've run the john deer 348 for years and years. just traded our two old machines in a couple brand new ones.

each one had about 400,000 bales through em and the ticked like clock work.

knotters were always consistent and we never missed as many bales as our nieghbor running NH 575 and the new NH models.

one downside is they're worth more to buy outright but the resale in our area is better on green then anything else. the other thing i like about the NH design is when you blow a shear bolt it stops everything right now.

although my one new baler has 45,000 bales through it on the sheer pin that came through the factory until i broke it take the last of the hay out of it at the end of the year.

running our tandem hitches the john deeres also are easier to set a more consistent bale between both balers on the same hitch so they're not having varying strokes per bale.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I think any of the big three brands (NH, JD or Massey) have a good baler. I would love to try an inline 1837 or 1840, but would probably go with a JD 348. I wouldn't look at a NH only because the dealer support is much better on the other two. Both the JD dealer and the Massey dealer are great when dealing with small farmers like me. The only reason the Massey loses out is they are over an hour away and the JD dealer is 15 minutes away.

On the other hand, I'm not big enough to swing the new baler prices, so if something comes up for sale or at an auction for a good price... who knows?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Yea, I think my quote was 12k diff...may haggle a bit more, strange this multi state dealer, it doesn't have hydro pickup and it has lights all over it, no need for that HERE....and they mounted the switch for the lights in the stupidest place, I'll have to get a pic of that install, so bad I told them they would have to remove the lights and a new piece of metal installed where they put the switch.....doesn't speak well for the service dept.....on the up side, the guy knew nothing about the machine and all that did were gone to baler school.....that was funny


We have lights on our BC 5080 that I'm trying to sell. They never have been used. Never even hooked up. Because the tractor's lights are more then enough.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dream of a NH 570. Have a wore out 275. But as long as its in good shape and the right price either green or red and yellow i'll take it


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I have an old 273 NH. it has caused me to kick the tires and invent new words! It has taught me patience too! Any way, if I did up grade, I was thinking a 4570, 4590 Hesston. Is that a good, bad idea? What to look for on one for options?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> I have an old 273 NH. it has caused me to kick the tires and invent new words! It has taught me patience too! Any way, if I did up grade, I was thinking a 4570, 4590 Hesston. Is that a good, bad idea? What to look for on one for options?


I hope the Hesston is a better baler got a new Massey Ferguson 1837 sitting in the shed for this season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

The baler i would love to purchase no one makes. I would like to have a 13x18x36 little square instead of a 14x18x36. It would make my life a little easier how i load semis.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Just an inch different, why is this? You could get more in a van trailer or another layer on and be under height?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a post about this awhile back. But to fill the space tightly from wall to wall in a semi van with a 14x18 bale i stack 4 on edge and 2 flat. This benifits in a couple ways. The bales slide easier when pushing with my grapple because they wont twist and hang on the wall, 2nd benifit is you get 2 extra bales on every row on the flat side for a total of 646 on a 53 foot semi. If the bales were 1 inch narrower i could fit 7 across tightly and wouldnt have to get out of the telehandler all the time to flip two bales flat, and 7 wide by 6 high by 17 rows comes out to 714 bales to a load


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hmm, I see. How much more weight would you get on you think? You just never hear someone that wants to make a new square size.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmm, I see. How much more weight would you get on you think? You just never hear someone that wants to make a new square size.[/quote]

I think you would get maybe slightly more tons but not by much if u are loading vans 4 on edge and 2 flat. It would just make loading a lot easier. Its not a big deal to flip bales but if ya do 100 loades a year ya start to think of those things. There is a lot of guys out there do dry vans so i think it would benifit a lot of people. For those who dont load dry vans probably wouldnt notice any differance. And for those selling by the bale in a dry van would really benifit if they could get over 700 a load.

This is link to the post where this was talked about. Has a picture and maybe explains it better
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20890-loading-semi-van-trailers/


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> New Holland 5070! That being said, I don't expect to ever buy another baler! I'm 73 years young, and only do 2-3 thousand idiot cubes a year, so my 570 will most likely out last me!


my 570 was bought new in 08 and I am 65 but like you, never expect to buy another sq baler. Love my NH.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just put a deposit on a new 1840 last week, hydro pickup, hydro bale tensioner, wagon hitch, extended bale shoot, knotter fan for $23,100 and then added the electric harvest tec system for $1800 and they put it on so it brought me to $24,900 this will be my first inline hope it does well.


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

John Deere.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ertl.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MF 1839 with airbaler. Best money spent.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Just bought a 5070 hayliner. It will be my last and hopefully my grand boys first.


----------

